# G-One: Ultrabite 50C Front, All Round 40C Rear



## metcalfe (Jul 24, 2017)

I mainly ride a full sus XC mtb, but thought it might be fun to bring my gravel bike out to the trails I ride, and see how it handles some of the easier single track.

I currently have 40C G-One All Round front and rear. I'm thinking of trying a more aggressive front tire for off-road use only. I believe I have clearance for a 50C front tire, while my rear is almost maxed at 40C.

Has anyone tried this combo out? 
Thoughts?


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Depending on your soils and how rocky it is, there are choices @ 50mm in both gravel and mtb tires. Panaracer makes their sk in 50mm which would likely match better with your existing tires than a true mtb tire would.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

What size rims do you have on your gravel bike? If you have 700c and you switch to 650b, you can probably fit a much wider rear tire.


----------



## metcalfe (Jul 24, 2017)

Lombard said:


> What size rims do you have on your gravel bike? If you have 700c and you switch to 650b, you can probably fit a much wider rear tire.


Its got 700c rims. When I built the bike, I figured 40c tires would be exactly what I wanted, so I went with 700c over 650b. I doubt I'll ever swap the wheels on this one, as it's not my main ride. Almost wish I chose 650b now though... lol

Just curious to see if anyone has tried out the larger aggressive front/narrower faster rear combo on a gravel bike. It's fairly common for mtb.


----------



## Numbnuts (12 mo ago)

metcalfe said:


> I mainly ride a full sus XC mtb, but thought it might be fun to bring my gravel bike out to the trails I ride, and see how it handles some of the easier single track.
> 
> I currently have 40C G-One All Round front and rear. I'm thinking of trying a more aggressive front tire for off-road use only. I believe I have clearance for a 50C front tire, while my rear is almost maxed at 40C.
> 
> ...


Yes, loved it, but ended up back to ultrabites on both front a rear for days when single track was planned, as the watt penalty for the rear just didn't materialize looking at ride data.


----------



## metcalfe (Jul 24, 2017)

Numbnuts said:


> Yes, loved it, but ended up back to ultrabites on both front a rear for days when single track was planned, as the watt penalty for the rear just didn't materialize looking at ride data.


Hey nice ride!

I ended up going with a 50C Ultrabite up front, and a 40C Ultrabite for the rear. 
It was tons of fun on XC trails and really great grip on loose gravel, but speed suffers too much on pavement. 

The clearance just isn't there for a 50C though. Mud is rubbing some paint off the inside of my fork, and I've got toe overlap issues with my front mud guard. This bike needs 650b wheels.


----------

